# Very important INSTANT eyebrows max especially for PRIME GIRLS and JB appeal that gets OVERLOOKED.



## LocalDanger (Jul 19, 2021)

We all know that eyebrows are super important and key to eye area appeal which is most important part of the face. So they are super important.

Big thich eyebrows are hailed as a king here. But it's wrong view for prime girls appeal. It's much much better to take off some thickness for better shape and harmony of the face. Big eyebrows are not ideal.

Here is what I mean by that, when gamma reacted to Chicho gif I just posted will post here too he asked how to get eyebrows like his. But when I looked closer I noticed important detail. His eyebrows are not that big necessarly like in volume idk how you say it but rather full and long. They are not too strong.

That's why strong are not ideal.I think LONG looking eyebrows are the key. And add so much to harmony. Because they make eye area appear longer and whole face looks more aesthetic in terms of Harmony when eye area has that longish feel. While big thick eyebrows make it appear shorter and less longish.

And that can be manipulated. I think the key is to pluck the upper part of the eyebrows across the whole length. Because ideally they should be near the eyes for max appeal. So upper part is one that should be sacrificed for that ideal longish shape. That halos eye area and adds to Harmony. But how much probably depends on a face and can be tricky. Only person doing it can judge.

Two of highest JB appeal people Chicho and Lorenzo Zurzolo both have these. Zurzolo is especially considers often to have ideal eyebrows but his are exactly what I'm talking about. Opinions?

Tldr. Big thich eyebrows are not ideal. But most eyebrows can me manipulated to be close to ideal


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Lars (Jul 19, 2021)

lifefuel for my 8cm/ 3.1 inch brows


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## bugeye (Jul 19, 2021)

Density>>> width


----------



## dnrd (Jul 19, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> We all know that eyebrows are super important and key to eye area appeal which is most important part of the face. So they are super important.
> 
> Big thich eyebrows are hailed as a king here. But it's wrong view for prime girls appeal. It's much much better to take off some thickness for better shape and harmony of the face. Big eyebrows are not ideal.
> 
> ...


tbh long brows have always been a halo in this sites eyes


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jul 19, 2021)

Horizontally wide eyebrows with good density like Chico will make your PFL look better


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 19, 2021)

Those are more Maesthetic eyrbrows than full masc thick one


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 19, 2021)

Arched eyebrows are ideal


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 19, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> We all know that eyebrows are super important and key to eye area appeal which is most important part of the face. So they are super important.
> 
> Big thich eyebrows are hailed as a king here. But it's wrong view for prime girls appeal. It's much much better to take off some thickness for better shape and harmony of the face. Big eyebrows are not ideal.
> 
> ...


ive been telling autists here this when they post pics. they just don't get it. take off the top 1mm to get instant lowered eyebrow perception along with horizontally wider perception. also take off anybrows that arch down below the upper eyelid so it looks positively tilted. its all about perception anyways


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 19, 2021)

good thread, been thinking this myself


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 19, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> ive been telling autists here this when they post pics. they just don't get it. take off the top 1mm to get instant lowered eyebrow perception along with horizontally wider perception. also take off anybrows that arch down below the upper eyelid so it looks positively tilted. its all about perception anyways


if you took the entire top part in a straight line would it not look fake/overly done? I only trim the middle and any strays to the sides


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 19, 2021)

Long, thick, dense eyebrows that are way too thick, long and dense and low set


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 19, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> in a straight line would it not look fake/overly done? I only trim the middle and any strays to the sides


depends on individual shape right? i have positivily tiled brows by default so i just follow the natural arch on top to take off 1mm. i also model my eyeborws by analysing videos of barret and dellisola becuase mine meets somewhere in between (or so i'd like to think or want it look like). and like you said i take off more form the middle too sometimes. but i never "trim". i like to leave jagged edges by holding my brows in place by pressing on them with my fingers and then use a tweezer to rip off the extra length. sometimes i use a scissor but the motion is from down to up through the brows unlike how you cut hair.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 19, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> if you took the entire top part in a straight line would it not look fake/overly done? I only trim the middle and any strays to the sides


check this shit from my discussion with @Mongrelcel sometime back. ofcourse this is just a quick edit when we were talking but you get the idea.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 19, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> check this shit from my discussion with @Mongrelcel sometime back. ofcourse this is just a quick edit when we were talking but you get the idea.



this is legit but an eyebrow transplant would be necessary


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> this is legit but an eyebrow transplant would be necessary


jfl just have a lot of brows to pluck into perfection theory

also im thinking now the ideal peak of the brow arch is the line that goes from the mid of the nose through the iris and meeting the top of the brows.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 19, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> jfl just have a lot of brows to pluck into perfection theory








ideal candidate for the theory



AsGoodAsItGets said:


> also im thinking now the ideal peak of the brow arch is the line that goes from the mid of the nose through the iris and meeting the top of the brows.


----------



## Jkwww (Jul 20, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> check this shit from my discussion with @Mongrelcel sometime back. ofcourse this is just a quick edit when we were talking but you get the idea.



Can you send me the top right pic with better clarity please? I'm unable to read it even while zoomed in. It's kinda hard to understand for me. Thanks


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 20, 2021)

Jkwww said:


> Can you send me the top right pic with better clarity please? I'm unable to read it even while zoomed in. It's kinda hard to understand for me. Thanks


Yo click on the image. It should take you to imgur or open the expanded image.


----------



## Maxim (Jul 20, 2021)

^ and thats already somewhat plucked in the middle. Its over/maybe under if your brows dont have russian+middle eastern roots


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 20, 2021)

Water for me I knew this for a long time
Also been doin it for a long time


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 20, 2021)

Can eyebrows be too thick?


volcelfatcel said:


> Long, thick, dense eyebrows that are way too thick, long and dense and low set


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> We all know that eyebrows are super important and key to eye area appeal which is most important part of the face. So they are super important.
> 
> Big thich eyebrows are hailed as a king here. But it's wrong view for prime girls appeal. It's much much better to take off some thickness for better shape and harmony of the face. Big eyebrows are not ideal.
> 
> ...


*Agreed medial length of the eyebrows is very very very important. I would trade some thickness for length if I could.

Minoxdil
Peppermint Oil
Brow Transplant 

are the fixes to this, good thread bluecel


Just get super long thick eyebrows and pluck.*


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1232835
> lifefuel for my 8cm/ 3.1 inch brows


*God tier brows tbh, insane if they would slightly positively tilted like Somerhalders or Ballou's*


----------



## RoundHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *God tier brows tbh, insane if they would slightly positively tilted like Somerhalders or Ballou's*


Ive got almost the same brows + positively tilted, but i believe they'd be 100x better if they were more straight tbf positively tilted = feminine


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Ive got almost the same brows + positively tilted, but i believe they'd be 100x better if they were more straight tbf positively tilted = feminine


not really, if they're medium to low set it's actually more aesthetic.

Curved eyebrows are more feminine

Your browridge/supraorbitals rim are prolly high.

Also supraorbital rim prominence and hypertrophied currugators help


----------



## RoundHouse (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Curved eyebrows are more feminine
> 
> Your browridge/supraorbitals rim are prolly high.


ill send you a pm rn so that you can see what the actual fuck im talking about


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> not really, if they're medium to low set it's actually more aesthetic.
> 
> Curved eyebrows are more feminine
> 
> ...


Are arched eyebrows more feminine? Ian smolderholder has arched so does Jason momoa


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Are arched eyebrows more feminine? Ian smolderholder has arched so does Jason momoa


Yes but the most important thing is the set of the eyebrows and the density. That bears more weight in determing the dimorphism of the brow imo.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Yes but the most important thing is the set of the eyebrows and the density. That bears more weight in determing the dimorphism of the brow imo.


Yea most people will not have exactly 100 percent dismorphic/masculine everything But yea even though thier eyebrows are arched it still appears masculine since they are low set and very thick


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 20, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Yea most people will not have exactly 100 percent dismorphic/masculine everything But yea even though thier eyebrows are arched it still appears masculine since they are low set and very thick


exactly


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Yes but the most important thing is the set of the eyebrows and the density. That bears more weight in determing the dimorphism of the brow imo.


Masculinity doesn't even matter tbh it's all about pretty boy maxing these days. I made thread about it. Females get wet over anime characters adult ones that look as feminine as female. It's about aesthetic look plus maybe one masculine feature like sharp jawline


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> ill send you a pm rn so that you can see what the actual fuck im talking about


Send me pm too I'm curious to see if they look good


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Aug 4, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1232835
> lifefuel for my 8cm/ 3.1 inch brows


Is your avi a morph?


----------



## Lars (Aug 4, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Is your avi a morph?


No


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 4, 2021)

Very underated feature. A pair of nice, full and dark eyebrows will halo any face. Having thin eyebrows or light coloured eyebrows is quite the failio imo.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 4, 2021)

eyebrows don't matter, bro.


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ideal eyebrow shape and density


----------



## Slasher (Sep 27, 2021)

Jkwww said:


> Can you send me the top right pic with better clarity please? I'm unable to read it even while zoomed in. It's kinda hard to understand for me. Thanks


@Jkwww I Want Your Bare Ass. Post It Or I'll Cum Inside Without Protection.


----------

